# Dracaena Sanderiana “White Ribbon”



## pk-sd (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought this plant from local Petco yesterday. After bringing it home I find out that its not really a true aquatic plant but at best its vivarium plant.

I like to know if there is anyone else had any experience with this plant (in a planted aquarium)? Is there any chance that it might make it or should I just take it back to the store and get my money back?

Thanks
PK


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

Take it back and exchange it for an aquarium plant book.


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

I had one in my 20 originaly. It lasted for a couple of months before it started turning brown and melting.
I'd definitly return it and get something else.
Another famous one from the chain LFS is the aluminum plant. http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-218.htm


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 11, 2005)

I was looking at that kind of plant at my LFS. The owner of the store was the one helping me, and he told me not to buy it. It's a bog plant, and it doesn’t live very long fully submerged. He said that the store has requested not to get these plants from the distributor, but they buy plants in bulk and can't specify what they get or the store is charged more for their order.....the distributor just sends whatever they have at the time.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Bring it back to the store. Selling terrestric plants for aquariums is un-ethic at best. The wouldn't try to sell you a parakeet to put in your tank or an Angel fish for your hamster cage, so why sell a Dracaena to plant under water? :tongue:


----------



## pk-sd (Feb 16, 2005)

I am taking it back...thanks guys.


----------



## darkmonk (Mar 18, 2017)

Wasserpest said:


> Bring it back to the store. Selling terrestric plants for aquariums is un-ethic at best. The wouldn't try to sell you a parakeet to put in your tank or an Angel fish for your hamster cage, so why sell a Dracaena to plant under water? :tongue:


Unethical? Is it unethical to eat salads?


----------

